
Show HN: An Instant Go Powered GraphQL API for Postgres. No Code Needed - gsvclass
https://supergraph.dev/
======
gsvclass
Also want to mention that it works with Ruby-on-Rails apps and can serve as an
instant GraphQL api for your existing Rails app just deploy it alongside the
app. Super Graph can decode rails cookies and work with rails session stores
to fetch the user id.

~~~
ako
I tried running it, but on a normal postgres database, not used by a ruby on
rails app. It failed because it assumes RoR security tables (users)?

Also tried to run it in a separate docker image, next to a postgres docker,
started from a shared docker-compose, but docs where unclear how to configure
this (e.g., what environment variable is used to set the database name).

------
gsvclass
For those that care to know more. Super Graph works as a GraphQL to SQL
compiler which also learns the schema and relationships in your DB to turn
your GraphQL query into a highly efficient SQL one.

